

Galaxy S3 beats iPhone 5 for best device of 2012 - kankana
http://www.cnet.com/8301-33506_1-57557848-306/galaxy-s3-beats-iphone-5-for-best-device-of-2012/

======
DigitalSea
I'm not surprised. Apple have really dropped the ball last couple of iPhone
releases. The problem was the iPhone 5 wasn't a big enough reason to convince
Apple lovers to upgrade, besides being a bit faster and having a larger screen
than my iPhone 4, it's still a phone running the same boring iOS it always
has. The Galaxy S3 is a glorious phone no doubt about it, I wonder if Apple
are going to try harder with the inevitable iPhone 6?

